# circuito limitador de corriente



## Esti (Jun 2, 2006)

Hola:
Tengo un circuito que proporciona una salida estable en tensión y corriente y quería utilizar este circuito para recargar baterías. Para cargar baterías supongo que necesitaré una circuitería que me limite la corriente para no dejar que la batería se cargue por encima de sus especificaciones. Es necesario un timer?
Si podéis mandarme el esquema de algún circuito limitador de corriente os lo agradecería.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo!!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 2, 2006)

Indica como es la bateria, de coche, lipo,Nicd, NiH...
de que capacidad 65 Ah o de 900mAH...


----------

